# Hot peel vs Cold peel - How to tell the difference?



## dadflash (Nov 16, 2011)

I picked up a heat press today (Insta 138-for curing silk screen), and along with it came a box of transfers. There are a few different types, some single color, others multi colored, more photographic (One was the count from Sesame Street).

Through trial and error, I have discovered that some are hot peel, while other are cold peel. Is there a way to tell the difference by looking at either the paper, or the transfer itself?

Are the more "photographic" ones plastisol, or are they something else?

Also with the cold peel, some of the paper was not coming off the transfer, it was well adhered to the transfer still, did I heat too much, not enough, too long, too short? ([email protected] seconds)

Thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Probably too long. 385 for 8-10 seconds will do most transfers. Very few cold peels. These might be quite old.


----------



## dadflash (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks, I guess testing will ensue.


----------



## dadflash (Nov 16, 2011)

testing did ensue, apparently they were all cold peel!

Mystery solved.

Did some testing on a T that was already destroyed, worked it out...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Dadflash, did you have to increase the pressure at all?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Must be pretty old designs. Not too many cold peels around anymore.


----------



## dadflash (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't think so, there was a packing slip on one box, from July of this year.


----------

